# Hangs During Shutdown Screen



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

On the Win98SE machine I have to use to support some legacy hardware, I have been (seemingly intermittently) getting hangs during the shutdown process. 

Usually, I shut down the system and it goes away promptly, but when this hangs with the "Windows is shutting down..." graphic screen, it stays there until I hit the reset button or switch off power at the PS.

I believe this is a well-known problem with this OS, but I don't know what causes it or how to remedy it.

Can any Win98SE mavens help me out?

As always, thanks for any assistance!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try the shutdown patch from Microsoft.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/239887
Also check..
http://aumha.org/win4/a/shtdwnse.php


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool! Thanks!

This looks like it will keep me busy a while.


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

When I had my P3 with 98SE, I just had to hit the Enter key. The problem, IIRC was a program not shutting down properly and an End Task/Wait dialog box woiuld pop-up, but it was behind the shutdown screen where you can't see it. So hitting 'Enter' would select the End Task option and shut the software off, and the system could then Shut Down


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Ferendon said:


> When I had my P3 with 98SE, I just had to hit the Enter key. The problem, IIRC was a program not shutting down properly and an End Task/Wait dialog box woiuld pop-up, but it was behind the shutdown screen where you can't see it.


You know, that's not so crazy. This is a dual-monitor setup and one screen immediately goes blank on shutdown, so there may be something there that I don't see.

On the other hand, would the "Windows is shutting down" screen (which hangs) even come up if everything hadn't already closed?


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Anchoret said:


> On the other hand, would the "Windows is shutting down" screen (which hangs) even come up if everything hadn't already closed?


[crickets chirping]

It doesn't seem like it would to me.

I was using that box some more tonight and it started that business again.

I looked on those pages and it said to go into MSCONFIG and disable fast shutdown. The option was not there, which I understand means that the patch suggested above has already been applied.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi could be a program lagging in the background..Ctrl-Alt-Delete.
Uncheck one at a time.Av..frewall..Rnaapp etc.Try each over a period of time.
Clicking Explorer should bring an end to proceedings.
Disable fast shutdown missing normally means patch has installed.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i had that problem a few years ago and it was a bad 10/100 ethernet card. replaced and it worked fine.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

golferbob said:


> i had that problem a few years ago and it was a bad 10/100 ethernet card.


No netcards in this box, which is pretty bare-bones.

It's possible a USB 2.0 add-on card is doing this, but I don't think so.

This just seems to be an endemic Win98SE problem.


----------



## Arthur Penney (May 2, 2006)

I find that Windows98SE nearly always won't shut down after using the Internet, and rarely it also does so without an Internet session, in which case the situation is unexpected and I get caught.
I try to remember after an Internet session to shut down using restart, and then press the power on/off button in the early stages of restart. The on/off button is normally disabled. I often indulge in a restart when expecting the problem to happen just for the sake of not having to remember. An opportunity to boil the kettle.


----------



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

Arthur Penney said:


> I find that Windows98SE nearly always won't shut down after using the Internet, and rarely it also does so without an Internet session


This is a non-networked box for dedicated sound recording. Last night, I started experiencing a great deal of crashing in Cubase.

I'm assuming the OS is corrupted. I think I'm going to use some experimental XP drivers for the Oberheim rack unit this box supports and just give Win98SE the decent burial it so richly deserves.

Tom Oberheim went broke on this thing before he could pay for the overdue XP drivers, so they were never released. Private programmers eventually got the incomplete drivers and developed them, but I've been hesitant to use them.


----------

